# Wage Deductions



## mrsris (Jul 2, 2010)

Hubby has got a job in Markham,Ontario and we plan to arrive in January. 

I'm trying to sort out the finances based on his hourly rate and was wondering what deductions would come out of his monthly wage? ie tax etc. 

Spoke to a friend in Calgary but he says all areas are different.

I'm sure this will be the first of many posts and any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mrsris said:


> Hubby has got a job in Markham,Ontario and we plan to arrive in January.
> 
> I'm trying to sort out the finances based on his hourly rate and was wondering what deductions would come out of his monthly wage? ie tax etc.
> 
> ...


This tax/deduction calculator will give you a close approximation:-

TaxTips.ca - Canadian tax calculator


----------

